# Adopt a Charger



## aphess223 (Aug 1, 2001)

Gov. Whitmer celebrates partnership with Adopt a Charger, Rivian to install electric vehicle chargers in Michigan state parks


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

I hoped this thread was about Dodge Chargers "free to good home."


----------

